

Ask Me What I'm Reading: Kindles & Public Transportation - x0ner

I love to read and really enjoy talking to people I meet on the metro. The other day I looked up from my Kindle and realized a good portion of the metro was reading their Kindles as well. This brought on a bit of sorrow as books are a great way to start small talk especially on public transportation, but not if you don't know what the other person is reading. Granted most people want to be left alone, but I am sure there are a few out there who share the same passion to talk about books too. So how could I fix this?<p>I thought of a solution that I have yet to create because of lack of time and lack of not wanting to feel desperate. Basically the idea is to cover your standard Kindle cover or Kindle device with a sock-like slip cover. On all aspects of the slip (inside, outsides, etc.) would have bold faced letters that said, "Ask me what I'm reading". Having it is a slip  cover would allow you to control when you wanted to talk about what you were reading and when you just wanted to keep to yourself.<p>Thoughts on the idea. Does anyone else have an interest in something like this or am I just going crazy?
======
atgm
When I'm reading on public transportation, it's usually to insulate myself
from said public transportation and be absorbed in whatever book I read. I
don't really welcome conversation in that kind of situation.

